# Discussion Prompts for the WSC



## David073 (Mar 2, 2022)

Does anyone know of (or created) any discussion questions for each q&a for the Westminster Shorter Catechism? Something that’ll help spur conversation in a small gathering of people. Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake (Mar 2, 2022)

Perhaps this? https://www.amazon.com/Westminster-Shorter-Catechism-Study-Classes/dp/0875525210/


----------



## Scottish Presbyterian (Mar 2, 2022)

James Fisher's _Exposition of the Shoeter Catechism._


----------



## ZackF (Mar 2, 2022)

The Westminster Confession of Faith Study Book: A Study Guide for Churches (Pipa)


Puritan and Reformed books at discounted prices.




www.heritagebooks.org


----------



## arapahoepark (Mar 6, 2022)

Scottish Presbyterian said:


> James Fisher's _Exposition of the *Shoeter* Catechism._


Is that how they pronounce it across the pond??


----------

